# Suggestions for a CC pistol



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I turn 21 in December and told my parents that I want a pistols as my present, so now I just have to figure out which one i want. I'm looking for something that's compact and could slide into the back of my pants and not be seen, but not something too small. Also looking for a decent sized caliber, so no .22's. Anyone have experience with the Ruger LCP? Taurus also had one called like the LDS that looked nice.


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

I often carry a Kahr P380 depending on how I'm dressed. Fits very nicely in the back pocket.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

It is all a matter of choice, you will find those that love and hate every gun you look at. I had a LCP and just got rid of it, very concealable, but there were things I did not like, sights sucked, and it has trigger bite, (pinches your finger when you fire). I also did not like the caliber, now I have a .38 snub nose Taurus model 85.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

that is a loaded question ...lol. there is no real way to recomend a conceal carry for any one person without them holding the weapon !!! my hand and your hand are different. for you to conceal carry you need to be as comfortable holding and firing the weapon as the grip on your steering wheel in whatever you drive !!! Nervous people make mistakes. My wife carries a hamerless 5 shot 38 and i carry a taurus 40. but i want to downsize to the sig 380 that looks like a 1911 that you left in the dryer too long. Karr and Keltec both make fantstic wallet sized CC's. how you intend to carry will make a big difference in what you carry also.


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

CCC great point. The .38 snubbie is a tried and true classic. I have one of those also....love that little wheel gun. I have the Ruger LCR....very smooth trigger pull with the cam action they have.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks so far guys. Yeah I know that you can't truly tell me the gun I should carry, but I'm just looking for recommendations based on what y'all like. It's not very reasonable for me to go and hold every gun made, so I'm just looking at the recommendations for a start.


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

You need to be comfortable with whatever you choose. I would recommended firing the ones you are interested in if that's possible....often times its not and I realize that. At a minimum I would ask the salesman if you can dry fire the weapon if live firing isn't possible. This will give you some indication as to the smoothness of the trigger pull....just my opinion.


----------



## jeepNfool (Oct 23, 2008)

If you are looking for a semi auto I would recommend you look at the Sig P250SC line. My wife carries the 9mm in this line and I carry the .40 in this line. If you are looking at a revolver, Smith and Wesson makes the bodyguard. As previously stated though, its going to be personal preference. The best advice is you need to research them and go to a gun show and physically hold them.


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

I carry the Springfield XDS 45 and love it, also love the Ruger LCR, carry it in my shorts pocket.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Drive to Hoover, AL, if there isn't a store like it down there, and go to Hoover Tactical Firearms. They have a huge inventory and an indoor range where you can pay to test out almost any pistol you want. That is the only way to ensure that you get the gun you want. Everybody's choice is different. I see people that love Keltecs, while I despise them. Same with the trigger on the Kahr. I love my Glock, but not everyone does.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Drive to Hoover, AL, if there isn't a store like it down there, and go to Hoover Tactical Firearms. They have a huge inventory and an indoor range where you can pay to test out almost any pistol you want. That is the only way to ensure that you get the gun you want. Everybody's choice is different. I see people that love Keltecs, while I despise them. Same with the trigger on the Kahr. I love my Glock, but not everyone does.


x2. Best gun shop around with a very nice range and a good staff. All their stuff is tactical.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sig 239 .40 reliable, compact, double action, great day or night sights and hits what your aiming at! Not cheap but when you or your loved ones life is on the line you don't want cheap! UGLY


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i didn't read all the posts so it may have already been said but the best one for you is one you'll carry. i know many people who get their permit, buy a gun, and don't carry it.

i have a little experience with the Ruger LCP. didn't like it, as some others have said. .380 is about as small as I'd go. although it doesn't have the stopping power like some of the larger rounds, there are some nasty rounds out there that will f*ck someone up!

consider a hammerless snub nose revolver. they make soft holsters that fit in your back pocket and it looks just like a wallet in your pocket. you can find them in 38-spl pretty cheap nowadays.


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

*Kel Tec .380*

Ive tried several and am now carrying a keltec .380. Not the most accurate over 15yds or best shooting but its light and compact and with the belt clip it conceals very easily and doesn't cost a fortune. Frame size was more important to me than caliber or auto/revolver. Good luck.


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

I carry a Smith&Wesson 380 body guard in my front pocket of my shorts. 
No one knows it is there. I like it because it has a safety I carry it with 6 in the mag and one in the chamber. The laser is not easy to use but I figure it is going to be a up close and personal situation any way if I have to use it. What ever you get make sure you go and shoot it a lot. You need to be able to be comfortable with it and know it like your favorite tv remote.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

I carry the smith and Wesson m&p shield 40. It's a tiny little gun but very easy and accurate to shoot for its size. My little girlfriend even thinks its easy to shoot and she has tiny hands. I really encourage you to look into this gun. I paid a little over $400 out the door and couldn't be happier with my purchase. I can even carry it in my front pocket which I do a lot when I wear khaki shorts and what not. 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

MY sig p238 extreme just came in and I could not be happier its so sweet


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I carry Glock 19 and 26 without issue. I'm not a big fan of the wheel gun and my Glocks have been flawless. 

FYI-I'm about 5'6" and about 180lbs. Pure muscle.:whistling:

I use one of these and can wear shorts and a t-shirt with no problems. 
http://www.clipdraw.com/

Some people mistakenly fear these "holsters", but unless you grow a finger out of your hip it's not going off.

In the winter I use one of these, and if Open carry ever passes this is what I'll use. http://www.bianchi-intl.com/model-4584-evader-holster

I've got a friend that litterally picked my up by my gun while it was in this holster and it would not budge. 

Finally the one I use when I need to be concealed in dress clothes. http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/SuperTuckDeluxe.aspx

This is insanley comfortable, but you do have to wear pants a size bigger.

With all holsters, without a good belt you will be compromised. 

I have many friends with all sorts of CC guns and all are happy with what they have. Get what you are comfortable shooting and will carry. 

BTW, this would be my go to gun when I'm in a hurry and want something I can just pocket. http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_421715_-1

Shoot a 380 or any kel tec before you buy one. I was certain I wanted one, but absolutely hated them when I shot them.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I carry a S&W 642CT .357 or my Sig P220 in .45.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A hammerless wheel gun in .38 would be one good choice.
A single stack 9 mm would be another.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Kel-Tec P3AT with a belt clip. Ive tried many and keep going back to the Kel-Tec.


----------

